# github + maven Fehler beim repository erstellen



## Mart (11. Dez 2021)

also ich möchte mein aktuelles projekt als maven package haben in  git und ich habe es "geschafft"
ich kann mein klassen mit dependencies einbinden

```
<dependency>
    <groupId>rapidfx</groupId>
    <artifactId>rapidfx</artifactId>
    <version>1.0.1-SNAPSHOT</version>
  </dependency>
```
soweit so gut
jetzt zum problem:

der obere Teil ist das ende der maven dependencies und da wird meine lib als ordner eingetragen ... irgendwas hab ich versaut ich habe mich an das gehalten 









						Working with the Apache Maven registry - GitHub Docs
					

You can configure Apache Maven to publish packages to GitHub Packages and to use packages stored on GitHub Packages as dependencies in a Java project.




					docs.github.com
				




und genau die sachen eingefügt... woran liegt das jetzt dass da ein ordner ist ? und nicht wie normal eine jar









						GitHub - yfons/RapidFXorg: RapidFX - for JavaFX without FXML
					

RapidFX - for JavaFX without FXML. Contribute to yfons/RapidFXorg development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




da ist mein projekt drin und da steht auch das package drinnen dass es da ist nur was drin ist hab ich keine ahnung

die pom von dem wo das maven package erstellt wird sieht so aus und die settings.xml sieht genauso  aus wie in dem tutorial ausser dass ich mienen access token eingetragen hab und besitzer und repository name

```
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 https://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
  <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
  <groupId>rapidfx</groupId>
  <artifactId>rapidfx</artifactId>
  <version>1.0.1-SNAPSHOT</version>
  <name>RapidFX</name>
<distributionManagement>
   <repository>
     <id>github</id>
     <name>GitHub yfons Apache Maven Packages</name>
     <url>https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg</url>
   </repository>
</distributionManagement>


    <build>

        <pluginManagement>
            <plugins>
            <plugin>
                <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>3.8.1</version>
                <configuration>
                    <release>16</release>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>

            </plugins>
        </pluginManagement>
    </build>


  <dependencies>
      <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-controls -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-controls</artifactId>
        <version>17</version>
    </dependency>
    <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-graphics -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-graphics</artifactId>
        <version>17</version>
    </dependency>


  </dependencies>
</project>
```


----------



## Mart (11. Dez 2021)

wenn man bei den maven settings das automatische auflösen auf aus setzt wird die jar angezeigt, auch mit den richtigen klassen nur jetzt werden die nicht gefunden die module info lässt mich nicht requires mit der dependency schreiben


----------

